# Bream/Bass Sunset King Lake, DeFuniak



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

Last time I fished here was some years ago but hear there are some really good bream and big crappie in there, anyone fishing it. We plan to go camp there soon. Also is there any where tobuy grass shrimp around there. We use these when we fish Ocheesee Pond over in Grand Ridge, best bream bait I've used.


----------

